

Ask HN: What is the best anti-virus? - jessa

I need a reply ASAP, guys. What do you think is the best anti-virus for my laptop? OS: Windows 7
======
teilo
eset Nod32

~~~
cdvonstinkpot
+1

------
smil3y
debian.

